# My 2011 1.8 A/T



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I've posted on here quite a few times about my stupid A/T.. The thing is I have not had any time (just had a baby) to take the car in to try and get it looked at... like realllly looked at. ( i still need to get that A/C moaning fix done )

Anyway, I wanted to know if you guys experience this as well. Aside from the herkyjerkyness it really just feels like the A/T is tuned completely wrong.

I drive to work totally in city traffic, lots of red lights and stop signs, I will barely ever reach 80km/h. This is where it is most noticeable and most uncomfortable, I'm going to do a silly drawing that tries to explain what i mean.

This is what my gears would look like when im accelerating at a moderate pace (keeping up with traffic)
*the rpms wont be that accurate, i should probably just make a video of this*



RPM'S 1000 2000 3000 4000 5000 6000
1st .......====..................................
2nd ...........=============.............
3rd ..............=====.........................
4th ...........===...............................
5th .........==...................................
6th doesnt really get used unless im coasting for a bit.


Sorry if that picture doesnt make sense, but what i am really trying to say is 2nd gear always screams and its very annoying... its also kind of retarded sounding on the outside, you look to the car next to you and you can hear his engine screaming like hes got his foot to the floor but hes really just coasting along beside you ... wtf??

This seems like the exact opposite of using a 6speed tranny to increase feul efficiency. The whole point of having a 6speed is to make better use of the power band is it not? well in my case the car seems to only use 2nd gear.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I remember driving one in 2011 and it totally turned me away from the car. Just accelerating normally, the engine was screaming (this was the 1.4T). Small engine, sure, but a 1.7 Civic doesn't do that.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

I went to my dealership complaining of weird shifting and they updated the transmissions software. Its been shifting a lot better ever since. Im curious does the trifecta tune change the shifting bands any? does anyone have any reports of how they like it afterwards? i want a trifecta tune but i want to do every upgrade for fuel economy for the car that i can. I have a Injen intake on the way, i want to do the lowering springs, buy the eco rims maybe, and possibly a tune.


----------

